# Girth sizes!!?



## truffles (6 September 2006)

I'm completely useless at girth sizes...Roughly what size would suit a 15hh?

Reason I'm posting is I've seen a yummy one on ebay...


----------



## tigers_eye (6 September 2006)

A cob or a skinny thing?! I just bought a 52ins for a deep-barreled 16.3, all my other girths which tend to fit eventers of 15hh - 16hh were almost a foot too short. Can you not measure one that is the right size?


----------



## truffles (6 September 2006)

A cob, but not a heavyweight one!


----------



## Greyhound (6 September 2006)

My 15.2 hh ISH mare is a 48 inch 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope that helps  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Gh


----------



## truffles (6 September 2006)

Thankyou!! So..I guess I'm sort of aiming for a 46".


----------



## brighteyes (6 September 2006)

It very much depends on your saddle!  I have three saddles for one horse and they all use different girth sizes.  Sorry.  Borrow some and try them for size?


----------



## Kelly1982 (6 September 2006)

It really depends on horse &amp; saddle.

My 16.2 DWB was in a 48" girth which was on the 4th hole each side.

My 15hh TB is in the same girth and its only on the 2nd hole each side  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My 16.3 Han x TB is in a 52" girth so 4" bigger than my 16.2


----------



## truffles (6 September 2006)

Oooh damn, okay I'll guess I'll have to find out!


----------



## Kelly1982 (6 September 2006)

Sorry to change the subject slightly but have you found a new horse then?


----------



## vicm2509 (6 September 2006)

I have a 54 on my IDxTB (who is more on the TB side), it goes about half way up the saddle straps on each side, so could get away with 50-52 I suppose. At a guess I would go for around the 48-50 mark but like said, it does depend on your saddle aswell.


----------



## truffles (6 September 2006)

Okay, thanks for the suggestion, will try and get hold of some temporary ones.


----------



## truffles (6 September 2006)

Yes.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She is hopefully being vetted tomorrow 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She's 15hh, 6yo slightly on the cob side, but an inbetweeny sort of horse. But boy is she fun lol, she's very responsive, lovely lovely jump which is perfect for me, and hunted lots, hunter trials etc... Her flatwork could do with a little more work tho.





 eekk I'm so excited, I so hope she passes!


----------



## kildalton (6 September 2006)

Can't you use a bit of string and then measure it? both our 15.3 ISH girlies had a 48inch/120 cm girth.


----------



## Kelly1982 (6 September 2006)

Oh wow i am really pleased for you, i will keep my fingers crossed for the vetting


----------

